
SDKs: A Loophole That Turns Your Apps into Spies - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/24/opinion/facebook-google-apps-data.html
======
Yoms
I don’t think making “SDK” a bad word is a good idea.

I get that maybe they are trying to simplify things for non-software people,
but this seems a poor attempt.

~~~
skummetmaelk
Just waiting for someone to interpret it as a software deception kit.

------
GhostVII
Calling SDK's a loophole seems pretty strange. It's not like SDK's have any
more permissions than you grant to the app or anything, there's no real
loophole here. Maybe this is surprising to very non-technical people, but if
you are even somewhat technical it should be pretty obvious that companies are
not going to re-implement everything from the ground up, they need to share
code via libraries.

------
fargle
Here I fixed it for you: "A Loophole that Turns your Apps into Spies:
Software".

This is quite possibly the poorest attempt to explain something technical
since the Internet was described as a "series of tubes".

If the OP posted this to point out the ridiculousness of the article, great
and thank you. If they posted it to promote the evils of SDKs, then, well...

------
Wowfunhappy
"SDK" should not be in the submitted title. It's not in the article title.

